# ?זה כל מה שאני צריך לעשות



## sawyeric1

I got this material from my Hebrew tutor:

?זה הכל? זה כל מה שאני צריך לעשות
That’s it? That’s all I have to do?

Can someone explain why there's a מה there? 

Thanks


----------



## oopqoo

It's pretty similar to English:
"Is that all *of what* I have to do?"

We just say "all what" and not "all of what" in Hebrew.


----------



## ystab

*כל ש*אתה צריך לעשוות is of higher register than *כל מה ש*אתה צריך לעשות.


----------



## sawyeric1

So now I would expect this to be "מה שאני", but it's not:

(material from a Hebrew tutor)

Do y’all see what I live with? 
?אתם רואים עם מה אני חיה

Why?


----------



## Sprachenlerner

sawyeric1 said:


> So now I would expect this to be "מה שאני", but it's not:
> 
> (material from a Hebrew tutor)
> 
> Do y’all see what I live with?
> ?אתם רואים עם מה אני חיה
> 
> Why?



Both with and without the Shin works here


----------



## oopqoo

I do feel like it's more common to say it without the ש though. He is right, I just don't know how to explain it.


----------



## elroy

Sprachenlerner said:


> Both with and without the Shin works here


 Are you sure??  It sounds wrong without a ש.  I’ve never heard it without one.


----------



## Sprachenlerner

elroy said:


> Are you sure??  It sounds wrong without a ש.  I’ve never heard it without one.



Both sound perfectly fine to my ears. Note that I'm also referring to his second question, not his first one.


----------



## elroy

Oops!  I thought you were referring to the first.

As for the second, where would the ש go?   עם מה שאני חיה?  That sounds wrong to me.


----------



## Sprachenlerner

elroy said:


> Oops!  I thought you were referring to the first.
> 
> As for the second, where would the ש go?   עם מה שאני חיה?  That sounds wrong to me.



Yes, before "אני", but it could be omitted as mentioned


----------



## elroy

I think it’s wrong to include it.  Let’s see what the natives say.


----------



## Sprachenlerner

elroy said:


> I think it’s wrong to include it.  Let’s see what the natives say.



I'm a native speaker. Also "oopqoo" confirmed what I said.


----------



## shalom00

Agreed that it is correct, but it does sound awkward in this particular case.


----------



## Drink

I don't think it is correct. You would have to rephrase to use ש:
אתם רואים (את) מה שאיתו אני חיה
or
אתם רואים (את) מה שאני חיה איתו


----------



## amikama

sawyeric1 said:


> ?אתם רואים עם מה אני חיה


To me it's much more natural without ש than with ש. I can't explain why.


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> I can't explain why.


 Syntactically and grammatically, ש makes no sense there.  If it is indeed _descriptively_ correct, it may have arisen by analogy with other sentences where ש serves a legitimate syntactic function.

כל מה שאני צריך לעשות = literally "all that *which* I have to do"
עם מה אני חיה = literally "with what I am living"
עם מה שאני חיה = literally "with what *which* I am living" 

If we compare this with Arabic:

كل إللي لازم أعملو 
مع شو أنا عايشة 
مع شو إللي أنا عايشة 

In fact, the same can be said of other languages I know:

German: alles, was ich machen muss  / mit was was ich lebe 
Spanish: todo lo que tengo que hacer  / con qué que estoy viviendo 
French: tout ce que je dois faire  / avec quoi que je vis


----------



## oopqoo

elroy said:


> If it is indeed _descriptively_ correct, it may have arisen by analogy with other sentences where ש serves a legitimate syntactic function.


I think you hit the nail on the head. I really feel like this happens often in colloquial Hebrew. This phenomenon of copying grammatical patterns from one sentence to another, where it doesn't serve a purpose or is flat out wrong, is common and sounds cringey (to me at least). I wish I could think of other incidents where this happens.


----------



## elroy

oopqoo said:


> I wish I could think of other incidents where this happens.


 יש את זה, where את has no syntactic function and is only used by analogy with things like ראיתי את זה.


----------

